# First V Meetup Last Weekend



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

So I forgot to post something about it, but last weekend I went to our first V meetup. Two other dogs from the area met us at the local dog park and Haeden's sister drove almost 4 hours from Michigan so we could meet her! It was a blast to get the 4 of them together and had quite a few laughs about how similar they all acted at times. Haeden and his sister Aoife (dmp's pup) have such a similar facial structure it's unbelievable, but H has got her by about 15 lbs and 3-4 inches. 
All in all, it was an awesome day. It was made even better when an older woman at the park stood and admired the pups for quite some time, then thanked us for getting the 4 of them together and told us it was the highlight of her day. She later told us that she had a V "back in the day" and misses him dearly so seeing a bunch of Vs together was just what she needed.


----------



## FLgatorgirl (Mar 11, 2013)

That is awesome that you were all able to get together!! We live in a small town and have only met one other V family, although supposedly there are two others. We have had a few play dates with Viktor and I think Ellie loves those V dates better than her other two boyfriends (hound and a spaniel). Viktor's play style is exactly the same as Ellie's and for once, someone can keep up with her energy and is fast enough to really chase her. 

I love watching them play. It is like a blur of red and because Viktor is small, I cannot even tell which dog is mine when they whizz by at high speed. ;D


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

This weekend AKC field trial in E- Town - 22 V's entered in open & Derby class - we had 2 pass it up - a club trial run under UFTA rules - so far the premium list has 35 pups - PIKE the only V - this is the 3rd of 6 - they put back $15 from each pup for a champion of champions trial in March - pot should V $3000 split among top 5 pups - would V a miracle if PIKE started making money - LOL


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

REM has the ultimate V meetup! Very cool!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

KB - got my first V in the early 70's - a gift from a friend in MT - next 2 the same way - could go 15yrs and never C a V in Kentucky - for good or bad - the pups R out of the box - such a GREAT breed this had 2 happen - the future of the V is in your hands - & good hands they R - Love does not conquer all - but respect & commitment does - V's require a LIFETIME commitment - nothing more - nothing less - just a thought 4 those looking at a V - a DEVIL in a rust coloured fur that gives it all & the owner must do more !!!!! KB look up Kentuckiana Pointing Breeds Association - walking Field Trial - Sat & Sun Nov 16 & 17 - this is what they were bred 4 - great 2 C so many pups in the FIELD !!!!!!


----------

